# a few pic ups :D ( ball pythons )



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2013)

2013 male champagen





2013 female granite het red axanthic


----------



## ismart (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice! I miss my ball pythons.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Aug 18, 2013)

The champagne one is nice


----------

